# When to claim medical expenses on income tax



## debodun (Jan 6, 2018)

Do I claim medical expenses on my income taxes for the year they were incurred or the year they were paid?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2018)

(800) 829-1040


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 6, 2018)

debodun said:


> Do I claim medical expenses on my income taxes for the year they were incurred or the year they were paid?



When paid. It's similar to employment income. You may get paid after two weeks, so if you worked the last couple of weeks in December, you may not get paid until January. You won't claim that income until the following year, when you actually were paid the money. Your property taxes work like this too. 
   (BTW, DW is an AARP tax aide volunteer).


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 6, 2018)

You must have had some major medical expenses!  You can only deduct the amount that exceeds 7.5% of your adjusted gross income, and then only if you itemize.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> You must have had some major medical expenses!  You can only deduct the amount that exceeds 7.5% of your adjusted gross income, and then only if you itemize.



That includes out of pocket medical insurance premiums.  The medical deduction has been a big help to me because the premiums are now over 1/3 of my taxable income.  Not sure how it will work under the new _simplified_ plan.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 6, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> You must have had some major medical expenses!  You can only deduct the amount that exceeds 7.5% of your adjusted gross income, and then only if you itemize.



Not unless this was rescinded....

_*"....Beginning Jan. 1, 2017, all taxpayers may deduct only the amount of the total unreimbursed allowable medical care expenses for the year that exceeds 10% of your adjusted gross income.....".
*_


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 6, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> Not unless this was rescinded....
> 
> _*"....Beginning Jan. 1, 2017, all taxpayers may deduct only the amount of the total unreimbursed allowable medical care expenses for the year that exceeds 10% of your adjusted gross income.....".
> 
> *_



That is now scheduled to go into effect 1/1/19.


----------

